# Ever Use Grape Jelly On Ribs?



## vbot (Jan 22, 2011)

I was told grape jelly is the secret to great tasting ribs.  Anyone here ever use it?  I've put banana slices on ribs before for grilling.  I'm doing/smoking Spare Ribs tomorrow and will use hickory chips and Famous Dave's Rib Rub.  Any other suggestions that could produce great ribs?  Going to go with about 220 degrees for 5 hours or so, at least that's the goal for now.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure it would be good. I have jelly in some of my BBQ sauces and it tastes really good. I just wouldn't get to carried away with the amount you put on there.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 22, 2011)

Never tried grape, but I have used apple jelly on ribs before. It turned out darn good.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 22, 2011)

I agtee with rbranster,a lot of sauces(BBQ and other) use jelly as an ingredient.Yes,but DO be careful or yoy may have to wait till morn.and have toasted rib and jelly sammies.LOL

Have fun and,


----------



## bilder (Jan 22, 2011)

Never tried it on ribs, but it is a common thing to put in BBQ sauce when cooking cocktail sausages.

1 cup grape jelly

1 cup your favorite BBQ sauce

1 pound of little smokie type cocktail sausages.

Place in a crock pot and simmer for an hour or two.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 22, 2011)

If you try it let us know & don't forget the qview


----------



## les3176 (Jan 22, 2011)

there is a bbq sauce that uses grape jelly in it,i belive it is called mohaganey bbq sauce.i have made it before and really liked it! But to me it was really sweet,but the wife loved it!


----------



## porked (Jan 22, 2011)

I have done grape jelly and chili sauce mixed for meatballs in a crockpot before, and it was pretty good. Why not for ribs? By all means dude, go for it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Now I have heard of it but I have never tried it. But what I hear now that maybe I should try it thou.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 23, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Never tried grape, but I have used apple jelly on ribs before. It turned out darn good.


+1 on the apple, apple and pork is always a good combo.


----------



## vbot (Jan 23, 2011)

I gotta go out and get some Apple and Grape jelly.  I wonder how they would both be.  Many years ago, I think it was Welch's, they had a grape and apple (mixed) squeeze bottle.  It was very good.  I'm talking early 1980's.  Don't think they still have that one.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds delicious. I just took my spares out of the foil and they are already falling off.

Using Jeffs rub and the old 3-2-1. Perfect.

 Good luck and lets see the pictures of the jellied ribs...yummie!

 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welch's no longer carries grape and apple it has been fased out.But they do have some great varietys of mixed juices that would make great sauces!


----------



## vbot (Jan 23, 2011)

les3176 said:


> Welch's no longer carries grape and apple it has been fased out.But they do have some great varietys of mixed juices that would make great sauces!




I didn't even think about their sauces.  I wonder how it would be as a marinade of some sort.  Hmmmm  Here's a pic after I put some Apple Jelly on them for moisture.  About 3 hours in.


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 23, 2011)

lookin' good, Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## vbot (Jan 23, 2011)

When do you guys apply the sauce, if at all?  I like both wet and dry ribs.  Thinking about leaving the sauce off and leave it up to the family if they want to add or not.  Just heat some up on the stove or something.  What do you guys do?


----------



## les3176 (Jan 23, 2011)

they look great,i got some bb's on myself.I never put sauce on my ribs i only put it on the table to use if ya want to.If i wre to sauce i'd do it the last hour on the smoker.


----------



## vbot (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, I cannot eat another bite, they're pretty good.  I tried both, with sauce and without sauce.  I prefer without sauce.  I used Rudy's sauce.  Seems as though sauce masks the real flavor.  I can't wait to see what's next in the smoker.   This forum rocks!!!

_*Let's see Pittsburgh meet Green Bay in the Super Bowl.  Could be a shootout.  *_


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

No final pics?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2011)

VBot-

In the Pork Sticky's I have a recipe for a Pork Loin with Mahogany sauce that is really good. It makes a great glaze for rib-just make sure to apply the glaze the last 15-20 minutes of the smoke and watch it so you don't burn the glaze.

Here's the recipe for you:

*Mahogany Sauce:*
3 strips bacon, diced
1/2 cup chopped onion
3 cloves chopped garlic
1 cup grape or raspberry jam
1 cup catsup
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons of your favorite whiskey (optional)

Saute bacon and onion until onion is tender then add garlic and saute for another minute. Drain bacon drippings from skillet. Add grape jam, catsup, vinegar and whiskey. Simmer for 10 to 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. Makes 2-1/2 cups.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 25, 2011)

I made this very reciepe a year ago last Forth of July down at the lake. Did a whole pork loin and the whole thing was gone when iI went back for seconds. It was a big hit.


----------



## lonnie neel (Oct 30, 2012)

I use it all the time, neighbors think they are the best. As for the supper bowl mentioned you should check out the Texans they will be in the S-bowl, but don't know who they will be playing.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never tried it on ribs, but I have injected it into a pork butt. Came out great, with no "grapey" flavor at all.


----------

